# teething puppy not eating much



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi all,
I know that a puppy may change their eating habits when they're teething but I would like to get some input from what others have experienced with their pups. Bear has been a picky eater from the day he came home. We have tried Fromm puppy food and now Blue puppy and neither seems to excite him. I've also tried mixing in some plain chicken and broth or some plain ground beef. This doesn't always work either and once the kibble has sat out for a while, I have to throw it out because it becomes mushy. 
Yesterday Bear chose not to eat breakfast, lunch or most of his dinner. Since we are still training him, he does get very small treats throughout the day and he has eaten them. He also plays with and will eat frozen chicken broth cubes.

I'm getting upset at this point because he's so little and he hasn't yet touched his breakfast this am. He has lost 2 teeth in the past few days so I know he's going through that teething stage. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! I'm at a loss....

Thanks again,
Dana


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

How old is bear? Timmy has never been a big eater, although he does prefer canned food to dry. Have you tried canned food? You'll have to mix it with the kibble for a while till he adjusts to the new food, you might want to give that a try. My vet gave me some kind of powder that you mix with water to make a gravy to put over the dry food, I can get you the name if you want to give that a try, Timmy liked it for a while then I switched to canned food. I would think that teething could effect a dog's appetite but they're all different. I didn't see a huge difference in eating habits while he was teething but he's never been a big eater. I'm sure others will chime in with their experiences.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

when gabbys gone through picky periods of eating, i'd warm the kibble up in the microwave (just a little, cant be hot - just touch it to the back of your hand, should just be warm), but it brings out the smells and it worked like a charm. Could also try adding a little warm water or warm chicken broth ontop, does the same thing.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

When Riley was losing teeth it took him so long to eat his kibble I felt so bad for him! It was at that point I switched to canned. There really is no health benefit to feeding kibble. It's just cheaper and more convenient. Canned has a more appropriate moisture content and it's less processed. Usually less carbs too. Check out www.dogfoodadvisor.com


----------

